# H3 HID fog light wiring



## rchars1.8t (May 6, 2004)

Ok i have been searching for awhile now. no keywords or any search on google has returned the results im looking for. That being said i might be overlooking the obvious..... 
i have a GTI came with fogs. the HID kit has 2 wires for bulb and two to power the ballast. the HID kit for low beam was easy it has the 2 connections to power the ballast. i have the two wires on the fog bulb connected to the ballast. problem is that factory wiring for fog light only has one wire and two wires from ballast. ive probably overlooked something here and over complicating this. where do i connect the second wire coming from ballast? any help is appreciated.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

There should be two wires going to the fog light - one to the pigtail on the bulb - black in the photo. And one going to the bulb holder - dark brown in the photo.


----------



## rchars1.8t (May 6, 2004)

thats how my stock bulbs wires up.... but my hid kit is different. i have two wires that the bulb connects to the ballast from the ballast two wires Black and Red come to the stock wiring. the stock wiring allows to connect the hot wire..... oh wait i guess i see it now. positive to the pigtail and then the ground wire from the ballast goes to the brown wire in the pic huh?


----------



## rchars1.8t (May 6, 2004)

oh and i forgot to thank you for the pic and info. i was over complicating the deal.. typical for me to do! thanks :beer:


----------

